# Can't start my car



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Do yo have the remote start option? Check the manual, there is (at least on the remote start vehicles) a small key socket on the center console next to the shifter, under a small pop-off cover. You may be able to reset it from there.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

I do not have the remote starter


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Is this the key socket?










Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No it's not. The socket is below the gear shift. Try pulling the positive terminal off your battery for a couple of minutes and then reattaching it. I'd also take it back to your dealership - something they did while replacing your gas tank isn't right.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't see a socket below, I'll try the battery terminal. What the **** is that button underneath that cover for though?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Still not getting anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tried your 2nd key?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The button under the cover allows you to override the gear shift movement locks. You have to press and hold the button while moving the gear shift. The key socket for the remote start reprogramming is under the front of the hand brake. There's a small "coin holder" depression under the front of the hand brake and below the gear shift area that has a removable floor. The socket is under that floor.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I still can't get it started, I think I'm going to have to get it towed to the dealer smh 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4SidedDie said:


> Since I got my car from the dealer I couldn't start my car all day today, is there a way to reset this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4SidedDie,
Are you still experiencing this issue with your Cruze? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 4SidedDie,
> Are you still experiencing this issue with your Cruze? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Yes Stacy, I'm having a hard time getting my car towed to the dealer, as they would be the only ones who can work around this issue being its THEM that had to of caused it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

you shouldnt have any problem getting it towed. i had my car die in a parking lot cus a pinecone under the hood jammed up my shifter.

i called my dealer, they sent a tow truck pretty quick.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> you shouldnt have any problem getting it towed. i had my car die in a parking lot cus a pinecone under the hood jammed up my shifter.
> 
> i called my dealer, they sent a tow truck pretty quick.


Well my dealer in highland Indiana is giving me a hard time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

4SidedDie said:


> Well my dealer in highland Indiana is giving me a hard time.


There's a number for road-side assistance in your owner's manual. Call it. Also give GM Customer Service a call and let them know what's going on. Once this problem is fixed, run, don't walk, to another dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4SidedDie said:


> Yes Stacy, I'm having a hard time getting my car towed to the dealer, as they would be the only ones who can work around this issue being its THEM that had to of caused it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App



4SidedDie,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you have had. You can always call Roadside Assistance for your vehicle to be towed. You can contact them at 800-243-8971. I would also like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? Please keep me posted on this. I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

My dealer was trying to charge me $40 to get it towed from my house to the dealer which was 20 miles away. I called onstar and had them tow it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

4SidedDie, 

I'm glad OnStar was able to get you to the dealership. I hope everything works out!

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

4SidedDie said:


> My dealer was trying to charge me $40 to get it towed from my house to the dealer which was 20 miles away. I called onstar and had them tow it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


I reiterate - get this fixed and then get a new dealership - ASAP. Also call GM Customer Service and let them know about this. Your dealership should have been charging GM for a warranty tow, not you. Since Stacy asked, definitely PM her the same information.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

I did, it's still being worked on too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4SidedDie said:


> I did, it's still being worked on too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App



4SidedDie,
I am happy that you have been able to get your Cruze into your dealer. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 4SidedDie,
> I am happy that you have been able to get your Cruze into your dealer. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Ill send the pm when I get off work


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally got my car back from the dealership, security system replaced battery replaced, and ignition replaced. They tried both the security system and the battery before replacing the ignition. -_- 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

4SidedDie said:


> Finally got my car back from the dealership, security system replaced battery replaced, and ignition replaced. They tried both the security system and the battery before replacing the ignition. -_-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Must have been a defective part. Sorry to hear you had to jump through hoops for a dealership that clearly had no idea what they were doing. I hope you don't run into any other issues. I don't remember anyone else having this issue so I'm pretty sure it was just a fluke.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Must have been a defective part. Sorry to hear you had to jump through hoops for a dealership that clearly had no idea what they were doing. I hope you don't run into any other issues. I don't remember anyone else having this issue so I'm pretty sure it was just a fluke.


Really hope it was a fluke XR, 2 weeks ago they discovered a hole in my gas tank. So I'm very weary of this car right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

